
Compiling machine learning programs via high-level tracing [pdf] - nabla9
https://www.sysml.cc/doc/146.pdf
======
nabla9
Those code examples look very clean:

[https://github.com/google/jax/tree/master/examples](https://github.com/google/jax/tree/master/examples)

------
londons_explore
So the benefits of this are...?

Simpler code?

Higher performance?

Ability to target many architectures without tuning?

It would be nice to have numbers proving/quantifying the above.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Presumably the main benefit is:

    
    
         ... capable of scaling to multi-core Cloud TPUs.
    

This is Google after all.

